# calais to freiburg germany - toll charges route etc



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

I have to go to a town near freiburg (waldkirch) for work for a couple of weeks in april. My company have agreed in principal to me taking my motorhome and picking up all the expenses instead of flights / hotels etc. My motorhome is 7.4m swift kontiki 645. a little over 3800kg (roughly im away at moment so cant remember exactly) is there anywhere i can see what the toll charges will be for the most direct route. I think a26 , a4 to strassbourg. Any other route suggestions bearing in mind ill just be heading straight there, or maybe an overnight stop at most.

Ill be taking a holiday straight after for a week to travel back at leisure through germany (spending 2 weeks in france june/july time hence not to interested in france this time). Any recomendations of nice routes back..


many thanks


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hello Gazza333

Very scary this, just booked a camp site for next week @ Freiburg Im Breisgau then i came across your question!

Take a look at this site

http://www.viamichelin.com/viamichelin/gbr/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm

You can change your route to avoid tolls. Hope this helps.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

hi Ive seen that site but cant see in the options where to change the vehicle to motorhome so as to get a true cost of the toll charges. Tolls on the way there arent a problem as the company will pay them, I just want to know how much they are likely to be so i can give a reasonable estimate of costs to the company.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gazza333

It's a couple of years since we did this run but I seem to remember that the direct route to Strassbourg cost us about €60 in tolls. The alternative is to head for Brussels then straight into Germany and take the autobahns straight down the Rhine, no tolls but a bit further and much more traffic on the roads. You pays your money and takes your choice. :roll:


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*autoroute charges*

All Information for French autoroute tolls . can be obtained from Autoroutes de france Paris. they will send you maps/ toll guides. which tell you when road works start and end. holiday black spots ect. fluid or non fluid?.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Freiburg*

Gary

You can do the route to Freiburg virtually toll free.

Here goes......

Calais - Lille - Belgium - Tournai - Mons - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg - France (A31 direction Metz) and from here I would go on the A4 to Strasbourg. Cross the border Germany at Kehl - very easy and signed as Offenburg and then follow signs for Freibueg. You will pay about 12 euros in tolls.

You can do it toll free.

Calais to Freiburg is easily achievable in one day.

You can top up with cheap diesel in Luxembourg and get some cheap cigarettes too.

The other route is Calais A26 Reims A4 Strasbourg. Never done it with a motorhome due to tolls but the coach tolls were 58 euro.

Russell

PS - mileage wise there is virtually nothing in it.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

many thanks for all the ideas. gives me some ideas to look at thank you

think il just follow the rhine for a while when ive finished work and bimble about for a week  Unless anyone has some must see places in mind for the trip home


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

I have always been charged group 2 on french autoroutes but we got to Clermont Ferrand and there was nobody about. All automatic machines which decided we were Group 3. This was a lot of money. It works out to be about the same as the diesel costs or a bit more. I know it was a concession to tourists etc. but it seems to have gone with the arrival of more automation. Back to going through the towns etc! J T Webb at Issoire.


----------

